# Laparoscopic Cholecystectomy with cholangiography



## laura_clffrd@yahoo.com (Jan 20, 2012)

Patient came in for a Laparoscopic Cholecystectomy with cholangiography and the dr made several attempts at the cholangiography but was unsuccessful.  So it was aborted, they removed the gallbladder and stitched him up.... thoughts on the 47563 w/ a modifier?

Thanks!
(hope everyone didn't wake up to 10 inches of snow...like I did)


----------



## jk2003 (Jan 20, 2012)

There are two options... 47562 w/mod 22 if he notes the attempts and extra time he/she took or 47563 w/mod 52.  (have fun sledding!)


----------



## laura_clffrd@yahoo.com (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## maine4me (Feb 1, 2012)

I have recently had this same scenario for two patients.  I am not sure if appending the modifier 52  to the 47563 is the best way to go in this case.  Here is my thought the major portion of the procedure is the cholecystectomy, so since this portion was completed it seems that billing the 47562 with 22 modifier would be more appropriate.  Does the cholangiography make a large enough portion of the overall procedure to warrant billing the 47563 with the 52 modifier?  Not that reimbursement would be the driving force in selecting the code, but some of our payers will reduce reimbursement by as much as 50% when the 52 modifier is used.

I welcome all opinions.


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jul 20, 2012)

My question exactly.... do you add the intraoperative cholangiogram with the mod.? In my case he attempted but failed. But they have charged lap chol w/ intraoperative cholangiogram. Any suggestions?????
THANKS!!!!


----------

